# Elite Four Rating



## Saru (Aug 6, 2013)

1. ) Of the past 5 generations, which E4 do you think was the best?
2. ) Favorite E4 member?
3. ) Favorite Champion?

List of past and present Elite Four members can be found here.

List of past and present Champions can be found 

Feel free to include your least favorite(s) as well.

IMO:


*Spoiler*: _Best Elite Four_ 














*Spoiler*: _Ranking (E4)_ 



1. Caitlin
2. Shauntal
3. Lance 
4. Koga
5. Bruno 
6. Lorelei
7. Grimsley
8. Flint
9. Aaron
10. Agatha
11. Karen 
12. Marshal 
13. Lucian
14. Phoebe
15. Bertha
16. Drake
17. Sidney
18. Will
19. Glacia





*Spoiler*: _Ranking (Champions)_ 



1. Cynthia
2. Gary/Blue
3. Lance
4. Wallace
5. Red
6. Steven
7. Iris
8. Alder


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 6, 2013)

*IMO:*

*Best Group-*

*Spoiler*: __ 



1.Kanto
2.Hoenn
3.Unova
4.Johto
5.Sinnoh




*By Members-*

*Spoiler*: __ 



1.Lance
2.Caitlin
3.Bruno
4.Karen
5.Lucian
6.Aaron
7.Will
8.Koga
9.Lorelie
10.Agatha
11.Phoebe
12.Grimsley
13.Drake
14.Glacia
15.Flint
16.Shauntal
17.Marshal
18.Bertha
19. Sidney




*Best Champion*


*Spoiler*: __ 



1.Red
2.Cynthia
3.Blue
4.Steven
5.Iris
6.Lance
7.Wallace
8.Alder




*Favorite Member-*


*Favorite Champion*


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 6, 2013)

IMO:
E4: Kanto Elite Four

Best Champ: Red

Fave Champ: Steven

Fave Member: Shauntal


----------



## Nuuskis (Aug 6, 2013)

I only played Kanto- and Johto-region Pokemon games, so I say Kanto Elite Four was best.


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 6, 2013)

E4: Unova

Fave Champ: Steven

Fave Member: Marshal/Flint


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 6, 2013)

Best: Kanto Elite 4

Favorite Member: 

Favorite Champion:


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 6, 2013)

Kanto elite 4 is a joke they  use multiple of the same pokemon.
also Red is not categorized as champion

E4:Sinnoh
Favorite Member: Flint
Favorite  Champion:  Cynthia


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 6, 2013)

Steven master race


----------



## Stunna (Aug 6, 2013)

Favorite E4: Kanto

Favorite E4 Member: Lorelei

Favorite Champion: Steven


----------



## Saru (Aug 6, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> *Kanto elite 4 is a joke they  use multiple of the same pokemon.*
> also Red is not categorized as champion
> 
> E4: Sinnoh
> ...



blame the game not the player, man. Lance had all of 3 Dragon types to choose from. all from the same line 

same with Agatha.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 6, 2013)

*IMO:*

*Best E4:* Kanto/Johto 
I was going to put the Hoenn E4 but this E4 gave me a much harder time in the old days.  

*Best E4 Member:*: Flint 

*Favorite Champion:* Lance and Cynthia 
I don't have one fave, I got two! These two are my most favorite, plus they have some kickass battle themes. 

I just want to say these two things, the E4 member I despise the most is Glacia and the E4 I found the most easiest is the Unova E4.


----------



## Saru (Aug 6, 2013)

Glacia had no personality and presented no challenge. I don't think I've ever seen an actual Glacia fan (though I know they're out there!). I hope if there are remakes she gets buffed with Abomasnow and some decent Ice type Pok?mon like Weavile and Glaceon.

The B2W2 Unova League was the toughest League hands down.


*Spoiler*: _B2W2 Spoilers_ 



In Challenge Mode, all Pok?mon were level 77 and up. Iris' Pok?mon were level 81 and up. They also had good AI, more competitive movesets and held items, and I do believe they had competitive natures and were EV maxxed.

Choice Scarf Chandelure, Flame Orb Conkeldurr, Life Orb Salamence and Metagross... Not to mention plenty of Full Restores. Yeah, it got real in Challenge Mode. Just my opinion.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 6, 2013)

Glacia always gave me a hard time in the Ruby and Sapphire games even if I did have super effective Pokemon against her (not Emerald though as I would pick Torchic; I have my starter Pokemon exclusive in the version I use them in). Eventually she became nothing to me, but I still freaking hate her guts. And I should give Challenge Mode a try next time then


----------



## king81992 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hardest Elite 4- Johto

Easiest Elite 4-Hoenn

Favorite Elite 4-Kanto/Sinnoh

Favorite Champion-Lance/Cynthia

Favorite Elite 4 Member-Karen

Least Favorite Elite 4 Member-Flint(dude only had one fire type)


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 6, 2013)

king81992 said:


> Hardest Elite 4- Johto
> 
> Easiest Elite 4-Hoenn
> 
> ...



I assume you haven't played Platinum then.


----------



## KidTony (Aug 6, 2013)

Best Elite 4:

I like both Sinoh and Unova. Sinoh because I always wanted a bug type user being an elite 4, even though I got my fix somewhat with Koga in gen 2, gen 4 gave me Aaron who was a certified bug master. They also had badass like Lucian, and Flint. Bertha, meh even though I like the typing.

Unova was great all around. Marshal and Shanutal, Caitlin and Grimsley are all great. I love how there's no progression and they are all consider equals below the champ, and is also cool that they are all strong against another member and weak against another.

Hoen's elite 4 was weak. Only one worth mentioned is Drake, and as far as dragon masters go he's the least interesting. Glacia is probably the worst elite 4 member of all time, completely bland in personality and pokemon team. Didn't care for Sidney or Phoebe at all either.

Johto was OK for the most part. I love how Koga was upgraded from Gym leader. One of the coolest things in my book, and how Bruno came back. Will was ok, nothing great and Karen is a bad bitch, even though she uses like 3 dark pokemon lol.

The Kanto 4 are classic, but they are also the weakest because of their limited selection. I mean, Agatha is supposed to be a ghost master but she's got like 2 ghost pokemon and they are the same. Same with Bruno, half his team is Onix. I like Lorelei though, and Lance is a BOSS.

Best Member:

Koga. He's my favorite all time member. I love the fact that he was a gym leader who continued training and eventually become one of the strongest people in the land. I like his unorthodox team with some of my all time favorite pokemon like crobat, tentacruel, Foretress and Muk.

Best Champion:

If we discount red. I'd be a tie between Alder and Cynthia. I love the fact that they don't use a single type of pokemon, they are essentially trainers just like you who have reached the pinnacle of their craft. I love their varied types, I know alder uses several bugs, but he's fucking awesome, and he's got a frigging volcarrona.  Cynathia would edge him, since she truly uses a sample of pokemon from the whole region. Also, that Garchomp  I don't really consider Blue a champion since he was only one for like 5 minutes, but if he's a choice he'd be a top contender for my favorite spot.

My champion ranking would be:

1.Cynthia/Blue
2.Alder
3.Lance
4.Iris
5.Steven
6.Wallace

Yeah, monotype champions suck, unless they are a dragon masters, and even then they would never be as cool in my books as trainers who uses a wide variety of pokemon.


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 6, 2013)

You people obviously can't grasp the true form of Steven's swag


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 6, 2013)

Lance's cape is just too boss.


----------



## Saru (Aug 6, 2013)

As far as Champions go, I agree that monotypes aren't as exciting. However, I like Wallace's personality and artistic theme a lot, and he's one of the few NPCs to show development over time (like Caitlin), having been promoted to Champion status. I also think Wallace has one of the best designs of all the Champions (or trainers in general, for that matter).


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 6, 2013)

I was impressed with Unovah's E4, there hasn't been a tough E4 since Kanto if you ask me. Johto's was pitiful and Hoenn's was middle ground, Sinnoh was pretty decent too but I didn't have that much trouble.  

My favorite e4 member... Karen. 

Favorite champion? Tie between Blue and Cynthia, both have epic parties and epic battle themes. Ah I remember the frustration so many years ago when I tried to take Blue down with just that level 100 Pikachu and the legendary birds still in their 50's. Managed it too! 

Least favorite E4 is Johto's, way too easy. 

Least favorite member? Actually all of the members of Hoenn's E4.. I swear they were just a re-imagining of Kanto's E4.  

Least favorite champion is Iris, with her ridiculous little Princess outfit. She looks like a joke.  I think if Pokemon was real and I made it to the champion I'd die laughing the minute I saw her in that getup.


----------



## Saru (Aug 6, 2013)

Iris was a... Weird decision imo. And her outfit is... Unique. 

It's like her personality/style and her outfit are totally opposite. Leave the Princess image to Caitlin, I say.


----------



## lacey (Aug 6, 2013)

In order from most favourite to least favourite:

Jhoto
Unova
Kanto
Sinnoh
Hoenn


----------



## Bioness (Aug 7, 2013)

If find adding helpful links will allow you to get the most out of your threads.

Elite Four




Favorite Elite Four: Unova


Favorite Elite Four Member:


Favorite Champion: Cynthia


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 7, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> Iris was a... Weird decision imo. And her outfit is... Unique.
> 
> It's like her personality/style and her outfit are totally opposite. Leave the Princess image to Caitlin, I say.



Caitlin has more of a dignified Queen thing going on imo. I'm serious though I laughed my ass off when I saw Iris in that outfit, for several minutes.


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 7, 2013)

Favorite Elite Four: Unova

Favorite Elite Four member: Barring anyone from the Unova Elite Four, I'd go with Karen from the Johto Elite Four

Favorite Champion: Cynthia, though Steven is a close second


----------



## king81992 (Aug 7, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> I assume you haven't played Platinum then.



I skipped Platinum.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 7, 2013)

*Best Elite 4:* Unova
*Favorite E4 Member:* Caitlin
*Favorite Champion:* Toss up between Lance and Cynthia


----------



## Platinum (Aug 7, 2013)

Anyone who's favorite champion isn't Cynthia is wrong.


----------



## Saru (Aug 7, 2013)

Dat Hoenn League. 



Bioness said:


> If find adding helpful links will allow you to get the most out of your threads.
> 
> Elite Four



Thank you for that.  



Kyokkai said:


> Caitlin has more of a dignified Queen thing going on imo. I'm serious though I laughed my ass off when I saw Iris in that outfit, for several minutes.



Yeah, I know what you mean. I stressed the princess image because her outfit is "princess gal" style. However, what I find interesting is that Caitlin seems to be the youngest E4 member in existence (aside from Iris) despite coming across as more mature. She can't be much older than 16 in B2W2 considering Cynthia didn't seem to have aged much at all.

It's like they tried to apply the same prodigious concept to Iris and misfired. IDK what Drayden was thinking getting her in that dress.


----------



## Brox (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Vermin (Aug 9, 2013)

the best elite four imo was kanto, they were hard as hell to beat

cynthia is my favorite champion though


----------



## lacey (Aug 9, 2013)

#wordstoliveby


----------



## Bioness (Aug 10, 2013)

I like Karen as well, it is unfortunate that she along with the first 3 Hoenn Elite Four members got shit as far as character development and anime appearances go.


----------



## Mio (Aug 11, 2013)

*Best Elite Four*: Johto

*Best E4 Member*: Karen

*Best Champion*: Red

*Ranking (E4)*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Karen
Lance
Will
Lucian
Caitlin
Lorelei
Shauntal
Koga
Drake
Bruno
Grimsley
Marshal
Aaron
Flint
Sidney
Glacia
Phoebe
Agatha
Bertha



*Ranking (Champions)*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Red
Blue
Lance
Steven
Cynthia
Wallace
Alder
Iris


----------

